# White Cloud and Zebra danio?



## Tommy Fish Lover (Jun 17, 2010)

Will these fish get along? PLEASE HELP!!!!!


----------



## RhumbaGirl (Aug 1, 2010)

They will get along but they ar eboth schooling fish so it would be best if you could get AT LEAST 3 of each (I dont think they will school with each other). Odd numbers tend to work best for schooling fish.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

They'll shoal together (not school), and they share the benefit of both being very hardy, active fish.


----------

